# A Betta Drawing



## Bailmint (Jun 15, 2013)

Of course it's of my baby milo <3 I can do better but I like this kind of drawing, I will do drawings of other bettas in this style if anyone likes


----------



## tngirl92 (Jul 16, 2012)

Ooo, pretty! It's kind of abstract and really cool! I like the wide sweeps and lines.


----------



## Bailmint (Jun 15, 2013)

tngirl92 said:


> Ooo, pretty! It's kind of abstract and really cool! I like the wide sweeps and lines.


Thanks


----------



## RowdyBetta (Feb 1, 2013)

Could you do my last boy, Count Manzeppi? :3 There are pics in my album.


----------



## Bailmint (Jun 15, 2013)

RowdyBetta said:


> Could you do my last boy, Count Manzeppi? :3 There are pics in my album.


I made two versions here if you like, one with less red and one with more red


----------



## Bailmint (Jun 15, 2013)

Btw those are two separate images so if you go to save it, save the top and bottom


----------



## RowdyBetta (Feb 1, 2013)

Squee! Thank you! Its very pretty! :3 I love the abstract style!


----------



## Bailmint (Jun 15, 2013)

RowdyBetta said:


> Squee! Thank you! Its very pretty! :3 I love the abstract style!


Np  and thanks


----------



## Silverbeam (May 20, 2013)

those are good! Pretty  

Check out my own art thread (though my art is pretty awful c:> ): http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=210570


----------



## Bailmint (Jun 15, 2013)

Silverbeam said:


> those are good! Pretty
> 
> Check out my own art thread (though my art is pretty awful c:> ): http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=210570


I'll check it out  and thanks!


----------



## Happyhobbit (May 6, 2013)

Wow, that looks pretty darn cool! You don't see a lot of stuff like this as much! Could you do my sister's betta, Ares for me? She would love this!!! It's pretty hard to get a good pic of him, he's so energetic...


----------



## Bailmint (Jun 15, 2013)

Happyhobbit said:


> Wow, that looks pretty darn cool! You don't see a lot of stuff like this as much! Could you do my sister's betta, Ares for me? She would love this!!! It's pretty hard to get a good pic of him, he's so energetic...


Aww thanks!!  that really means a lot. Is this good?


----------



## Bailmint (Jun 15, 2013)

Silverbeam said:


> those are good! Pretty
> 
> Check out my own art thread (though my art is pretty awful c:> ): http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=210570


Is silver beam your forum avatar? Because your avatar is gorgeous and I had to draw it!!


----------



## Haleigh (Jan 24, 2013)

This is really neat! If you don't mind, I would love one for each of my bettas, Pontus Rex and Emperor Catullus.

Pontus-









Catullus-


----------



## Bailmint (Jun 15, 2013)

Haleigh said:


> This is really neat! If you don't mind, I would love one for each of my bettas, Pontus Rex and Emperor Catullus.


Haha thanks  the first one was hard because of the colors but I managed to do it and I think it turned out pretty good 









And of course:









Hopefully you like them!


----------



## Haleigh (Jan 24, 2013)

Thank you very much! They look great!


----------



## Bailmint (Jun 15, 2013)

Haleigh said:


> Thank you very much! They look great!


Np


----------



## Happyhobbit (May 6, 2013)

Bailmint said:


> Aww thanks!!  that really means a lot. Is this good?


yes I love it!!! Thanks so much! :-D


----------



## Anime Fish (Apr 28, 2013)

So beautiful, I just love your style and the bright colours  I wish I had a betta to request one xD


----------



## Bailmint (Jun 15, 2013)

Happyhobbit said:


> yes I love it!!! Thanks so much! :-D


Np


----------



## Bailmint (Jun 15, 2013)

Anime Fish said:


> So beautiful, I just love your style and the bright colours  I wish I had a betta to request one xD


Aww thanks! What's holding you back from getting a betta?


----------



## Ickbeth (May 30, 2013)

could you do diva sorry about the picture quality


----------



## Bailmint (Jun 15, 2013)

Ickbeth said:


> could you do diva sorry about the picture quality


In he picture you have it looks like he has some natural red, so I added some red onto the pic


----------



## Ickbeth (May 30, 2013)

she's a marble and is the only purple one i've seen with red accents throughout her body


----------



## Bailmint (Jun 15, 2013)

Ickbeth said:


> she's a marble and is the only purple one i've seen with red accents throughout her body


So she is like purpleish blue with a hint of red accents?


----------



## Bailmint (Jun 15, 2013)

Or is she just purple and no blue with red accents?


----------



## Ickbeth (May 30, 2013)

its a he hes purple with no blue and red accents


----------



## Ickbeth (May 30, 2013)

sorry I must of put she by accident he's called diva because my sister named him


----------



## RowdyBetta (Feb 1, 2013)

If its not too much, could I have one of Peach too? :3 He was an orange dalmatian VT - pics are in my album. :3 Just if its not too much trouble. ^.^


----------



## Bailmint (Jun 15, 2013)

Ickbeth said:


> its a he hes purple with no blue and red accents


Sorry I meant he I wrote that when I just woke up XD


----------



## Ickbeth (May 30, 2013)

that's ok


----------



## Bailmint (Jun 15, 2013)

Ickbeth said:


> its a he hes purple with no blue and red accents


Like this?


----------



## Bailmint (Jun 15, 2013)

RowdyBetta said:


> If its not too much, could I have one of Peach too? :3 He was an orange dalmatian VT - pics are in my album. :3 Just if its not too much trouble. ^.^


Sure ill get started


----------



## RowdyBetta (Feb 1, 2013)

Bailmint said:


> Sure ill get started


Yay! ^.^


----------



## Bailmint (Jun 15, 2013)

Bailmint said:


> Sure ill get started


Here you go!


----------



## Ickbeth (May 30, 2013)

yeah that's it


----------



## RowdyBetta (Feb 1, 2013)

Thank you! ^^


----------



## Bettacrab (Jun 30, 2013)

Here draw my babies
http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=216618


----------



## Bailmint (Jun 15, 2013)

Bettacrab said:


> Here draw my babies
> http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=216618


Here you go


----------

